# Lensrentals.com: How to Disinfect Camera Equipment and Spaces



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 23, 2020)

> *From Lensrentals.com:*
> I’m qualified to talk about this subject to some degree; I take care of a ton of camera equipment, and I was a physician in my past life. And I’ve had so many requests for information about this that it seems logical to put something out, so everyone has access to it.
> That being said, at this moment in time, there are NO right answers. This is my best knowledge and best opinion. Other people have other thoughts. Two weeks from now, new information may make some of this incorrect or show there are better ways to do things. If I say something today and the CDC says something else next Thursday, go with the CDC.
> 
> Finally, we’re talking about using products that can have some side effects and cause problems. What I’m going to discuss is relatively safe, but if you use one of these...



Continue reading...


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 23, 2020)

Fire is a natural disinfectant, isn't it?


----------

